# Caricature carving can make fun toppers.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Caricature carving is a fun way to learn to carve and you can do some wonderful toppers. This is a great site to learn from. Lynn is really good at showing how its done. I use his painting wet method. it works very well. On the right side of his site you will see (directed links). You will see (out west video's) when you click on it you will go to a video page. Then click on (378 videos). At the bottom of that page you will see numbers 1 thur 32 those are the videos pages.. I would start with 32. I post this site some time back. But we have a few new members I thought they woulds like to have this resource. As you will see he does much of his work with a knife and a box cutter.

http://outwestwoodcarving.blogspot.com/

IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE GETTING THIS LINK DO A WEB SEARCH FOR "OUT WEST WOODCARVING VIDEO'S"


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We saw Lynn O. Droughtys work first hand at the Dayton show. His work is phenomenal. There were many, many great carvers and artists at the show, but Lynn's paint work and attention to detail were second to none.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very useful site both for carving and painting.

There is some good subject matter for dressing sticks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There are hours of videos. I go back an watch a new one when I can. I always seem to pick up some idea or trick I can use.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you can always learns something from them

I like the charatures some would make good toppers with a little modification They would suit the American market quite well I will probably do some thing based on a colonial/medieval style soldier but basically the same sort of thing


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I must agree with youCV3, outwestwoodcarving is an excellent site, so much so I have downloaded all the videos for reference.

I started whittling early on this year, sat outside on sunny days havig watched the tutorial video's my thoughts were on using them as toppers but using one standard shank with interchangeable toppers.

I hav carved and hand painted 3 heads with 1 in just carved state, I have not given much thought yet to the actual mountong system to use-still to do

These ar my efforts, hope you like them


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very good site to use ,haven't had a lot of time on it yet but certainly will look at it more

nice job gloop will have a go at some myself but make them interchangeable rather than just have one to put on the shank


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Those are great! My favorite is the one on the left.

Rodney


----------

